# Control de intensidad luminosa



## jeanvial (May 30, 2006)

Hola a todos.

Necesito hacer un  control de intensidad luminosa.

Les agradecería que me hicieran llegar algún diagrama circuital.

De antemano gracias.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 1, 2006)

Te adjunto el circuito, es muy sencillo. El triac que selecciones debera soportar una corriente necesaria para tu aplicación, si la carga no supera los 300W, lo podes usar sin disipador, como ser una lamparita o algun que otro electrodomestico. Toma en cuenta la disipacion termica de las resistencias, 2W para trabajar con luces son suficientes.

Saludos.


----------



## jeanvial (Jun 1, 2006)

En verdad muchas gracias por ayudarme.

Lo probaré.

Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 20, 2007)

Hola, mirate esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/dimmer-profesional-6499/


----------

